# super dominant male vic



## JesseRayJames (May 22, 2011)

so i have a very good looking male in a 55 gallon tank with 5 females. i have heard that its good to have two males with about six females but i have tried to put a smaller male in the tank and he ate it....then i tried to put a male about double his size in the tank and he about ate that one to, so should i just not put another male in the tank or what.....  :-? :dancing: :zz:


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

What species are you talking about here?


----------

